# Phreebsd's 25 Sticker Giveaway!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's how this works. 
There are 20 questions, each worth 1 sticker. (some worth more than 1)
Each player can answer only 1 question. So pick one from the list and send me a PM with your answer.
Be sure to put the question number in the subject. 
The first person to CORRECTLY answer each claims that question and it is no longer valid.
mimb staff is ineligible, of course. 
All stickers will be mailed, 1-23-2010. 

This contest will run till next Friday 1-22-2010 - exactly 1 week!

Let the game begin! 
ALL YELLOW QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED! I WILL UPDATE THIS LIST AS THEY ARE TAKEN!


What does BFWDP stand for? "Brute Force World Domination Plot" by drtyTshrt
What is MudinMyBlood.net's birth date? "12-16-2008' by baouy_boy_22
Both admins of MudInMyBlood live in what state? - "Alabama" by 30Backs
A Stock brute piston is how many millimeters in diameter? "85" by gpinjason
Who was the first manufacturer to build and release four-wheeled ATV to the public? "Suzuki" by DaBrute (W)
What was the location for the first annual MIMB Meet & Greet ride? - "Rocks Bottom - Forest, MS" by Walker
Solve x²-50 = 0 (worth 2 stickers!) (answer must be exact!)(remember "22/7" is an exact answer but 3.1428571428571428571428571428571 is just an approximation!) - "5sqrt(2)" by rripper21
What was the first twin cylinder ATV? "yamaha banshee 350" by Rocketman01
Who is the only ATV manufacturer to use an automatic transmission similar to the one in automobiles? - "Honda" by Mall Crawler
what is the weight of a Interco Radial Reptile size 27x11-14? "34 lbs." by Bruiser Quad
What is the bolt pattern for a 1985 Suzuki LT185? "4/130" by Snipe523.
Divide the # of ft/lbs of torque needed to tighten a 2008 brute primary clutch by the number of national championships held by the crimson tide. what's the answer? (round to two decimal places) - "5.23" by DjScrimm
How long is a piece of string? (worth 2 stickers) (think hard about how you can describe the length in an exact fashion) - "two times its half" by MudForce
What was the FIRST 3 WHEEL ATV SOLD IN THE US? "1970 honda US90" by drtj
Billy says : "I have as many brothers as sisters." Billy's sister says, "I have twice as many brothers as sisters." How many boys and girls are there? "4 boys, 3 girls" by 08BF650
What is the size of rear wheel AND offset from a 2006 arctic cat 650i? "12x7, 4/115" by 650Brute
1887.80 in/lbs = how many Nm ? guarino13
The oil filter Purolator ML16818 has ## psi bypass valve? (replace ## with the correct number to make the sentence true) - "11" by BigIzzy!
The most members to visit the forum in a single day was ## and on what date? "234, 11-23-2009" by Big D
Prove that 1 = -1 (worth 4 stickers!)(you must show me ALL your steps)(i'll start you off with first step... 1 = sqrt(1) )(remember it's a proof!)
1 = sqrt(1)
1 = sqrt( (-1) * (-1) )
1 = sqrt(-1) * sqrt(-1)
1 = (sqrt(-1))^2
1 = -1 by uppidycon!


----------



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

oops


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

already answered. and please send PM so noone else sees the answers!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I figured all out but 13 as Ill have to think on that one.

Number 20 is bound to screw with some peoples heads haha nice one steve.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks!!

send me what you have for #20 brent.


----------



## macbf750i (Mar 8, 2009)

*did you get my pm for #20*


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

wonder which way you did it.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

which sticker is it?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Woo hoo I got one!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I wanted to get the string question but opted out for a safe bet and 
GOT MY STICKER


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

whoops


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations to all the winners!

All the answered questions have been marked in the first post. 
only 2 remain!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

macbf750i said:


> *did you get my pm for #20*


Did he not get it right?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no sir.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i've got this HUGE sticker I can do something with later..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dang it i missed this one too, well besides the 2 very hard ones


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

One is easy i still havent figured out the dang string one.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i've got this HUGE sticker I can do something with later..


SAWEEET! :rockn:
That must be sticker #25? How bout Tradesies Lol


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Check your PM's I think I got 13


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I think i have 13 also, but being that i got 15 i'm no longer eligible. :nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

one question remains unanswered!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool!!! Now I just need to get them up to Canada!! Can I get two silver? I was going to order two silver but now I don't have to!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i only have white black green and red


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i call dibs on a black one .....lol:haha:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet, got one. I might put mine in the back window of my car and do some advertising.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I will take white or black


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

black or red don't matter to me


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I would prefer white but green or red would be fine just not black.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> one question remains unanswered!!


I -think- I can prove it but I am too lazy and I already have one so it would be just bragging rights and I would probably miss some steps anyway.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

black or white for me. but since its free i wont be picky. whatever i get i get.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I'd be all about the green, and that last one involves math skills, not my forte


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

when the contest ends i will send out a pm to all winnners. when you reply i'll get your address and color choice.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

for s**t's and giggles....did i get #20 right?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no sir.
noone is following 

i provided step 1. everyone else is going on their own.

step 1 is:

1 = sqrt(1)


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I should win since I got it right ...lol

Might have to make up a new question to take its place


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

sent my pm for 20..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he got it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job man


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks.. i knew college algebra would some day come in handy.. ha!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

So is it over now?? I want my decals!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they will be mailed by the 23rd.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

What do the stickers look like?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

like this


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ok cool!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess you need some info then?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will be sending out a pm to all winners.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Just returned your PM send me black please!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

All stickers were mailed today!
Some substitutions had to be made in color for some folks. I filled the orders in order of the replies received. 
Congrats winners!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for holding this give away phreebsd. Now I can do some advertising for the site on my car :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for doing that. It was fun.
D


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, big thanks Phreebsd!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

wow, nice stack ya got there phree, thanks again bud, guess I coulda given ya my real name eh lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry I was so late on my PM reply...... Grrrrrr @ my job


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

i just want that sticker for my baby...brute that is


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigIzzy said:


> wow, nice stack ya got there phree, thanks again bud, guess I coulda given ya my real name eh lol


 
haha i think only 4 or 5 gave me their real name.
the rest i just used their forum name. it'll be ok!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> haha i think only 4 or 5 gave me their real name.
> the rest i just used their forum name. it'll be ok!


Maybe they (the forum named people) know something we don't... (we being the people that gave the real name.......) :thinking:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

as long as you have the right adress it doesnt matter about the name


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Received mine today. Thanks Phreebsd!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice that was fast!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i got mine it was laying on the table when i got home from work.

thanks phreebsd it was fun


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Got mine in today too! Thanks it was fun


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

drtj said:


> Got mine in today too! Thanks it was fun


ditto


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't get mine yet! Oh yah I missed out :greddy2:.My bad!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for my sticker.
Your friend, 
drtyTshrt


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you! Got mine Yesterday as well!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks steve mine was waiting in my mail box when i got home today......


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

got mine also. thanks again


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

woohoo!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Got mine yesterday also!!! the wife was wanting black or red for her bike, but I guess you ran out... so the Lime green is going on my truck window.. :rockn:


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

jason, i asked for 1 of each color, so if i have a red one, she can have it..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i had to make a few substitutions.
uppidycon you should have gotten what you asked for.
I filled the envelopes in order based on response to the address PM


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Phreebsd! I'm not worried about color.. like uppidy said, he got one of each color, and he's like my brother, so no worries!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah cool deal. 

im now totally out of stickers..


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Hey do you have any more stickers left?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

suuuwwweeeetttt!!!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i've got this HUGE sticker I can do something with later..


^^^^^ is it later yet? :bigok: hint hint

Haven't recieved mine yet, but once it hits the border it does have to get transfered to a dogsled team (and you know how slow they can be) it should be at my igloo sometime this week. lol
Fun little contest! Thanks again brotha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that's the last sticker i have left. Would look great on something white!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Got mine too. Thanks


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

so do you have any more stickers left?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Im all out. Ill need to restock.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I was just messing with ya. Did you ask yourself "whats wrong with this guy?"


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nah i figured you were just askin.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't seen mine yet. Guess it takes a while for the dog sled, eh?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

WOOT! WOOT! Got's mine today :bigok: them dogs are pretty quick :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a long darn way on 41 cents!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The dogsled arrived today. Thanks so much Phreebsd :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellente!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*SOOOOO, WHEN WE GONNA DO THIS AGAIN?? I MISSED OUT...:brick::dunno::17:*


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Driller ya got a sticker on the tank?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Hey Driller ya got a sticker on the tank?


We need to get one to him so we can get a pic of it...on a tank....in the desert...funny stuff


----------

